
Oh no, my flash card is gone (2012) - nathell
https://github.com/jstepien/oh-no-my-flash-card-is-gone
======
JetSpiegel
Relevant XKCD
[http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/haskell.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/haskell.png)

------
slashdotaccount
I am disappointed with the article - flagged for low quality/lack of insight.

The author reinvents standard JPEG forensics tools that ship with every
distribution, badly, for no discernible reason other than that he's not aware
of doing forensics. That's the worst kind of hacking.

------
davidgerard
Had that too. Recovered most of the pics, thankfully.

tl;dr grovel through disk image for JPEG headers.

